# Black plaque only on front teeth?



## chubby (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi everyone,

My dog eats a really good raw diet, and she gets chew sticks, lamb ears, etc as treats. We have one kind of cookie treat she does get, but not very often.

My dog's teeth looks really good everywhere, except for her front teeth on the top. There is black plaque on them, and I try to brush them away with toothpaste and toothbrush for dogs, but it's still there, though a little reduced. She's only 2 years old! I wasn't expecting to see plaque for at least a couple more years.

Any suggestions? A trip to the dentist is my last resort as I don't want her put under for something like teeth cleaning. 

Thank you all!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Plaque isnt black. Is it just staining or discoloration?


----------



## chubby (Aug 18, 2011)

I have no clue! It's kind of a '*****/moist' texture.. :/ not sure how to describe it...


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Hmm. If you can scratch it off or brush some off, its not staining. Not sure what to tell you though. Keep brushing?


----------

